# オサレ



## kuuzoku

Hello, What does the オサレpart in オサレカフェ mean? 

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## almostfreebird

I think somebody invented the word "オサレ"(osare) meaning おしゃれ(oshare), which means cool or smart.
Some people might use the word to be funny.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
I didn't heard of it until now. I couldn't imagine anything.
//////

オサレ
http://zokugo-dict.com/05o/osare.htm

So, オサレ might be; *smart' *(smart-dash), pseudo-smart
・・・・・・

I wonder オサレ of オサレカフェ　might be "humble expression" of Japanese culture.

Wishfull


----------



## kuuzoku

Thank you.


----------



## vivarachel

I think osare was misheard for share in which it means fashionable, stylish or trendy, often heard as oshare. Since its an adjective the correct way is actually to add na. osharena kafee but of course may be heard without.

example:
*おしゃれ**カフェ* osharena kafee stylish, trendy cafe
*おしゃれな服 *osharena fuku sylish clothes
*おしゃれな女 *osharena onna stylish woman


hope this helps, personally i would use the o in front of share and na at the end as it more grammatically correct.


Rachel


----------



## almostfreebird

Please Vivarachal, Kuuzoku was reading a manga/comic and stumbled across the word "オサレカフェ" he didn't understand.
Here is an excerpt from　http://zokugo-dict.com/05o/osare.htm   noted above.

オサレとはお洒落（オシャレ）のもじりで、当人はセンスの良いお洒落な格好をしているつもりだが、周囲はダサイと思っているような格好及びこのような当人と周囲とのお洒落に対する温度差を指すこと。また、普段お洒落に気を使わない人がお洒落をしたときなど、照れ隠しやセンスに対する自信のなさからオサレを用いたりする。

By the way,
Of course your explanation is legitimate.


----------



## vivarachel

Ah sorry thought it was something he heard. In this sense osare means dasai or no sense, not cool. It was slang made popular in the 90s by a popular comedy show. It is meant to be ironic. Like if your wearing an ugly shirt and say damn I look so cool. snicker snicker. Just a pun on oshare.

ダサいという言葉も、オサレと同じく「お洒落」の対義語として使用される局面もある。しかし、「ダサい」が相手の美的センスに対し絶対的な否定表現・拒絶表現であるのに対し、「オサレ」は相手の美的センスそのものを否定・拒絶している訳ではなく、相手と周囲との温度差について指摘している。


I apologize for missing the context. You can read more about it here if you wish. Japanese wikipedia.

http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E3%82%AA%E3%82%B5%E3%83%AC  It says it all started when a chinese chef couldnt pronounce oshare correctly. Came out Osare.

My teenage daughter says they don't use it anymore. If highschoolers are'nt using it, it's extinct as far as slang. Trust me lol.

your friend,

rachel


----------



## Aoyama

Thank you almostfreebird for the dictionary, very precious indeed.
Now, when you look at the definition of オサレ :
*オサレ*とは、センスのズレたお洒落や自信のないお洒落のこと, you find that in fact it means the _opposite _(if I understand well), not really お洒落 but rather ダサい (as mentioned earlier).


----------



## Wishfull

Aoyama said:


> Thank you almostfreebird for the dictionary, very precious indeed.
> Now, when you look at the definition of オサレ :
> *オサレ*とは、センスのズレたお洒落や自信のないお洒落のこと, you find that in fact it means the _opposite _(if i understand well), not really お洒落 but rather ダサい (as mentioned earlier).



Hi, Aoyama
もし、
*
「ちょっとお茶しない？　ABCはどう？」
「あそこは「オサレカフェ」だから、DEFにしようよ。」
「オッケー」*
というような用いられ方をしている場合は「ダサいカフェ」という意味でよいのでしょうが、そのように使われるのでしょうかね。

「オサレカフェ」でグーグルでヒットしたページをみても、「ダサいカフェに行きました」っていう意味で書いてあるのとは違うように思います。
*ちょっとした*、*こぎれいな*、*ちょっとおしゃれな*、*プチおしゃれな*ってな意味で使ってるのではないでしょうか。

って、今日はじめて知った言葉ですので、本当のところはわからないのですが。
単独で、「オサレ」というのと、「オサレカフェ」っていうのでは、微妙に意味が使い分けられているのでは？？

：）Wishfull


----------



## vivarachel

If you read the entire post you can see in fact I thought it was mistaken for oshare and explained the usage of share, then I was corrected that he wanted instead to know the meaning of osare, so I posted again telling what in fact osare means and where it came from.


Rachel


----------



## Aoyama

The thing is that first, language and _slang_ evolve. This is particularly true in Japan and in Japanese where fads, trends, manias and so on can start, flourish and suddenly die, for whatever reason.
But _slang_ is one thing that is linked to many factors : environment, "milieu", generation. One thing one has to agree with is that especially in Japan the "generation gap" factor can be felt through use of words.
I am roughly the same generation as Wishfull (a wee bit older), but we have in common that we have never heard of a word like オサレ. Furthermore vivarachel tells us that the word dates back from the 90s (where were you Wishfull !!) and that, according to her teenager daughter, it is already obsolete ... !
Who can you trust ?


----------



## vivarachel

You are right in everything you said, especially in Japan. Im 38 and have lived here since I was 7, 31 years, I was here obviously in the90s and have not heard that word used either. The reason I asked my daughter is depending on comedians, manga, anime, etc slang gets resurrected, just wanted to make sure it wasnt being used now again. Also depends where you live, as far as the kansai region, osare seems out of date and use. Highschool children make up a lot of the slang in Japan.There are shows on all the time were reporters go interview them to get the latest words on what is still popular and what is old. oshare(na) on the otherhand is a normal word and would be good to use forever.


----------



## almostfreebird

vivarachel said:


> You are right in everything you said, especially in Japan. Im 38 and have lived here since I was 7, 31 years, I was here obviously in the90s and have not heard that word used either. The reason I asked my daughter is depending on comedians, manga, anime, etc slang gets resurrected, just wanted to make sure it wasnt being used now again. Also depends where you live, as far as the kansai region, osare seems out of date and use. Highschool children make up a lot of the slang in Japan.There are shows on all the time were reporters go interview them to get the latest words on what is still popular and what is old. oshare(na) on the otherhand is a normal word and would be good to use forever.



Please don't take it so seriously.　Be calm and peaceful.


（そんなにむきにならないでくださいよ。）


----------



## Aoyama

Then, I wonder what happens when somebody as a "tongue problem" and will pronounce オシャレasオサレ...


----------



## vivarachel

eheheh   I think they will be ok according to the situation it will be heard as オシャレ. Would have to be a real funny joke setting to use オサレ.  No worries.


----------

